# Тайна сколиоза раскрыта!



## doc (1 Июл 2021)

Недавно опубликована книга доктора Лукьянова о сколиозе. В ней подробно освещены вопросы происхождения этой болезни и методы реального лечения. Книгу можно скачать или заказать в бумажном виде с доставкой по почте: https://ridero.ru/books/novyi_vzglyad_na_idiopaticheskii_skolioz/


----------

